# $30/month for AudiConnect?



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

Sat in a couple of Mk 3s over the weekend. The salesman said Audi Connect is $30/month after the initial trial period. Seems like a rip-off. Can someone please enlighten me on what it provides that you can't do with a cell phone? I believe it provides a "hot spot" but it's not like I'm packing a bunch of folks in the car who need to download videos to occupy their time.

Also, one dealer had an RS7 in matt gray - fugly (my apologies in advance to any posters who have this hideous color). Why someone would want their $90K car to look like its still waiting to be painted is beyond me. Apparently it's very difficult to avoid blemishes on the finish. The car had signs everywhere to not touch the paint.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

It provides a Google Maps overlay for the Nav and an Online Destination search engine ("coffee shop", "Pizza", etc.). Also the ability to download destinations from computer to vehicle. 

Not necessary given current standalone cellphone capabilities but nice to have as a fully integrated system, especially now that it's 4G.

There's a lifetime buy available as well as the cited monthly.

https://my.audi.com/content/us/myaudi/en/home.html


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

You were at the dealer. Ask them. It's cheaper if you prepay. I opted to prepay and not renew satellite radio. I use the wifi for streaming music. Such as Spotify, Pandora, and Audi App.


----------



## ryandbrewer (Nov 16, 2012)

check out this thread:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...enew-the-ATT-LTE-for-the-MMI-Anyway-around-it


i use USmobile. depending on your MB, its anywhere from $7-$11 / month for 4G LTE


https://gousmobile.com/plans


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm not sure what everyone is doing but I plan to go to T-Mobile data for life which allows 200mb per month for free. I figure if I just use it for maps, I should be under the cap without needing to pay, but obviously there are other very affordable options if I do need more data.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll likely just add it to my AT&T plan which is one of the options. Somewhat offset by not renewing Sirius-XM. I like the Google map overlay in particular.



kpiskin said:


> I'm not sure what everyone is doing but I plan to go to T-Mobile data for life which allows 200mb per month for free. I figure if I just use it for maps, I should be under the cap without needing to pay, but obviously there are other very affordable options if I do need more data.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

The google map was what sold me on the mmi pkg. I don't listen to Sirius / XM because it sounds like I'm listening through a tin can. I either use my iTunes library, Pandora or maybe the radio in a pinch.

I'm on Verizon so I don't think it's compatible.


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

*AT&T*

If you have a phone with AT&T's Mobile Share plan you can waltz into a store and walk out with a $10/mo SIM card for your car that will share your pool of data. I did that with mine and it works fantastically. Cheers


----------



## Balthazar B (Jan 20, 2014)

Based on what Audi is doing with its infotainment systems in other 2017 vehicles, it looks unlikely that owners will be able to add their own SIMs in the new TT/TTS. New Audis have embedded SIMs that can't be accessed or swapped out.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Audi Connect = worthless


----------

